# 3 Cheese dip



## LadyCook61 (Jun 30, 2008)

I used what I had on hand to make this dip.  I used Cream cheese, sharp cheddar, and muenster cheese and half a can of Hunt's diced tomato with onions. 

In a microwave safe bowl,  put whole package of cream cheese, a cup of shredded cheddar and cup of shredded muenster cheese and half can of the tomatoes, microwave til softened, stirring in between. 
If you want it spicier, you can add peppers .  I didn't make mine spicy because of hubby and his friend , both in their 70's.  

I used the triangle triscuits for the crackers.  You can use tortillas or whatever .


----------



## jabbur (Jun 30, 2008)

I've often made a similar dip using cream cheese, velveeta, and mild picante sauce.


----------



## Constance (Jul 1, 2008)

I've never tried adding the cream cheese to the Velveeta...sounds good.


----------



## jabbur (Jul 1, 2008)

The cream cheese makes it softer and creamier than velveeta alone.


----------



## QSis (Jul 1, 2008)

Sounds delicious,  Lady!  

Aren't those triangle Triscuits the BEST?   Making a good thing even better!

Lee


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 1, 2008)

jabbur said:


> I've often made a similar dip using cream cheese, velveeta, and mild picante sauce.


 
Personally I don't like Velveeta , which is why I use block cheese and shred it myself.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 1, 2008)

QSis said:


> Sounds delicious, Lady!
> 
> Aren't those triangle Triscuits the BEST? Making a good thing even better!
> 
> Lee


 
Yes they are the best.


----------



## blissful (Jul 3, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I didn't make mine spicy because of hubby and his friend , both in their 70's.


Is it against the rules to make spicy food for people in their 70's? Or will I start not liking spicy food when I get to my 70's? Will spicy food not like me in my 70's? Please say none of these things are true!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 3, 2008)

not against the rules, but I know these 2 guys can't handle spicy.  As for me, I hopefully can handle spicy too in my 70's .  I'm almost 62 and do enjoy spicy foods.


----------

